# Bucktail and spoon fishing



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm fishing the fall run in Ocean City, MD this year, I posted it on the New England forum because plug fishing seems more popular up here. I have bucktails and spoons that I want to try but I'm not sure how to use them. I barely use lures for surf fishing and I'm not sure whats the best way to work these two lures. Is jigging up/down the best retrieve, or a straight retrieve, or something else. Any advice is appreciated, thanks in advance.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Depends on your application. I assume you'll be surf fishing. Buck tails are a great lure to use. You can use strips of squid with them, Berkley Gulp, plastic worms, etc. Casting with a straight retrieve will do. Weight preference is up to you. My go to set up for Weakfish has always been a 1/4 oz white buck tail with a purple worm with a pink or orange fire tail. Spoons work the same way. cast and a steady straight retrieve.


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## SurfPlug (May 8, 2010)

Bucktailing is great thing to do in the surf. I would suggest that you get some pork rind like the 240S and 70S from Uncle Josh and bucktails from 1 1/4 up to 3 oz if the surf is heavy up there. Most times here in the south shore I use 1 1/4 to 1 1/2 oz bucktails. Work the bucktail with a slow retrieve and twitching the rod intermittenly. Bucktail is to be fished at the bottom of the water column.

Just attach your spoons to a leader and cast out. Let the lure go a bit down in the water column before cranking at varying speeds. Some guys have success by bouncing the spoon on the bottom.


----------

